# New rider buying 1st road bike, help?



## Lmh617 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope i didnt double post this...

Hello, brand new to the site and cycling as well. Need some advice on purchasing my first road bike. I haven't owned a bike since I was a teenager and that was a box bike so bare with me haha. 


Ive done a lot of research online and visited 3 LBS, 2 of which I'd do business with. After talking to the guys there and reading online, I've pretty much narrowed down to 2 bikes in my budget. I think they're really 2 different bikes so I'm turning here for help, advice etc. 


These are the 2 bikes I'm considering:


2013 fuji sportif 1.7
Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE | SPORTIF 1.7 C


and 


2012 torker inter urban 
TORKER BICYCLES / COMMUTE / 2012 INTERURBAN


so, how do I plan on riding? I plan to ride 2/3 times a week to start, probably 10-20 mile rides on paved roads. Not going to be doing MUcH city riding, more suburban roads but in populated areas. Again, I haven't ridden regularly in over 15 years. I've taken up spin classes 4 times a week for the last 2 months and I'm itching to get on a bike and do it for real. I rode a friend of a friend's fuji high end road bike a few weeks ago and fell in love. I understand these are both very entry level bikes. 


I just don't want to drop a ton of money to get started. I still need a helmet, want to get new clip less shoes and pedals, lock, air pump etc. I can't break the bank. If I love it, which I think I will, I can upgrade or get a new bike next year or 2 years down the road. 


I guess I'm wondering which would be the better choice for me and which bike is the better value and fit. I got a chance to ride the torker on Saturday at a lbs and liked it. It was a beautiful day and I was excited so I'm sure that played a role. I went to another lbs and the owner recommended the fuji. He only had 2 built and both were too small. He said he'd build my size (54) early this coming week and call me to come ride it. Thought that was cool. 


Oh, the fuji is $639 (highest end of budget) and the torker is $540(maybe a few bucks less says the manager). 


About me, I'm a 33 yr old that getting back in shape, I've lost 80+ lbs in the last 2.5 years running and cross training, and want a new outlet for exercise with less impact on my knees. No physical problems yet, but I've heard and read cycling is an excellent cross train for runners. 


Anyways sorry such a long write up, but I figured give as much info as possible. Thanks for reading this and hopefully giving your feedback.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

When buying new, it's generally best to spend the most cash, upfront. Then u get the best components for less. Otherwise, upgrades after the initial sale, can be quite expensive. If you want a decent road bike that will never need an upgrade, then I would recommend the GT Corsa 1.0.

www.gtbicycles.com/2013/bikes/road/performance/corsa-1-0


----------



## Lmh617 (Apr 28, 2013)

That's for the reply and suggestion, but the fuji bike is $640 and even that maxes out my budget. I originally thought I'd go used but I know nothing and don't want to pay too much or get a damaged or bad fitting bike. I had a $300 budget to start. After weeks of looking online and reading and researching a lot I realized that $300 will not cut it. I've doubled my budget to $600. So I'd have to be in that range which I understand significantly limits what I can look at in a road bike. 

As far as upgrades, I don't really plan on doing anything unless I really need to. I've been told by both lbs that these were good starter bikes and good to go. All ill switch out in the beginning is pedals and shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My input is here:
Buying Your First Bike on a Budget. - Page 38

BTW, it's best not to cross post. It just serves to confuse...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go with the Fuji. Fuji makes good bikes (My single speed is Fuji framed) The LBS folks can get you started the right way. Besides why would you want a word like "Torker" on your bike? Good riding!


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Ride the Fuji then decide which you like better. The Torker is steel, which can had positive and negatives. Given both are entry with entry components, neither can really be a better or worse choice. It's a matter of what you like and will keep you riding. I imagine an upgrade is in your cards. If you do decide to upgrade and keep your first bike the steel on would serve its purposes as a change of pace from the likely aluminum or carbon new one.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

Is the sporif tiagra?


----------



## Lmh617 (Apr 28, 2013)

Alleywishes said:


> Is the sporif tiagra?


I don't believe it is, but again, being brand new, I'm not 100%. Here's a list of the specs on the Fuji...


SIZESXS/S (42cm), S/M (46cm), M (50cm), M/L (54cm), L/XL (58cm)COLOR(S)Blue w/ SilverMAIN FRAMEA2-SL compact double-butted alloy w/ hydroformed top tube & down tube, integrated head tube, double water bottle mountsREAR TRIANGLEA2-SL alloy tapered seatstays/chainstays w/ rack mount, forged-road dropout w/ 1 eyelet and replaceable derailleur hangerFORKAlloy integrated w/ 1 1/8" alloy steererCRANKSETFuji forged alloy, 50/34TBOTTOM BRACKETFSA Sealed cartridge bearing PEDALSAero Road platform w/ clips and strapsFRONT DERAILLEURShimano 2300, braze-on w/ 34.9 clampREAR DERAILLEURShimano A070, 7-speedSHIFTERSShimano A070 Dual Control shifter/brake, 14-speedCASSETTEShimano HG-20, 12-28T, 7-speedCHAINFG-50, 7-speedWHEELSETVera Corsa alloy double wall w/ alloy rear cassette hubTIRESVera Helios, 60 tpi, 700c x 25mm, wire beadBRAKE SETAlloy dual pivot, 47mm-57mm reachBRAKE LEVERSShimano A070HEADSETFSA Orbit CE 1 1/8" integrated w/ alloy top coverHANDLEBAROval 300S 6061 alloy, 31.8mmSTEMOval 313 3D-forged 6061 alloy, 31.8mm, +/- 7 degreesTAPE/GRIPOval 300 suede-padded tapeSADDLEOval R300SEAT POSTOval 300 double-bolt, alloy 27.2mm x 350mm

<TBODY>

</TBODY>


Also, i visited another LBS that's closer to home and I was referred to them by a friend of a friend who is a serious rider. I spent almost 2 hours there and the owner/operator was amazing. He had me on a trainer on the bike, measuring me and adjusting and all that for a while, then had me road test the bike (finally!) and it was awesome. I really think I'm leaning more towards this bike based on his recommendation, the service I received at the shop and the warranty on the bike (lifetime). He's also packaging a deal for shoes and pedals for me, as well as 1 year of free adjustments and tune ups. All in all, for $640 I think I'm getting a pretty good entry level bike that'll suit me well. Looking to pull the trigger and make a purchase within the next 10 days. So I think the Fuji it'll be, just wanted to make sure I was getting a good bike for me and a good relationship w/ a LBS instead of buying blind online. 

Any other thoughts, comments or constructive criticism? Or do you all think I'm good to go? Thanks again!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Lmh617 said:


> I don't believe it is, but again, being brand new, I'm not 100%. Here's a list of the specs on the Fuji...
> 
> Also, i visited another LBS that's closer to home and I was referred to them by a friend of a friend who is a serious rider. I spent almost 2 hours there and the owner/operator was amazing. He had me on a trainer on the bike, measuring me and adjusting and all that for a while, then had me road test the bike (finally!) and it was awesome. I really think I'm leaning more towards this bike based on his recommendation, the service I received at the shop and the warranty on the bike (lifetime). He's also packaging a deal for shoes and pedals for me, as well as 1 year of free adjustments and tune ups. All in all, for $640 I think I'm getting a pretty good entry level bike that'll suit me well. Looking to pull the trigger and make a purchase within the next 10 days. So I think the Fuji it'll be, just wanted to make sure I was getting a good bike for me and a good relationship w/ a LBS instead of buying blind online.
> 
> Any other thoughts, comments or constructive criticism? Or do you all think I'm good to go? Thanks again!


IMO, the Torker InterUrban is a better all 'round deal. Being made of chromoly steel, even a decade down the road, you'll still be able to upgrade your components and paint your bike. It'll be like new all over again! Besides, it has a Tiagra rear derailleur already!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lmh617 said:


> ... just wanted to make sure I was getting a good bike for me and a good relationship w/ a LBS instead of buying blind online.


Wise words, IMHO... :wink5:

I agree with Zeet that the Torker has some advantages, but you being new to road riding and all things considered (mainly that it appears you've found a great shop!), as long as the Fuji fits your intended uses and anatomy, I think it's a fine choice.

I say you're good to go!!


----------



## Lmh617 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I pulled the trigger and got the Fuji on Friday, couldn't be happier. The bike is awesome, took a quick 7 mile ride yesterday to feel it out. Took it out again this morning for 10 miles. Plan on growing that mileage this week. I'm also training for a road race so I'm mixing it in. Thanks for the advice and suggestions. I feel like it'll meet my needs for a while and the LBS I bought from is awesome. Threw on a water bottle before I even got there, spent 30 minutes fitting me again, and threw in free tuneup and adjustments for a year. Also asked me to join them on their weeknight rides to help learn. Might take him up in a few weeks. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lmh617 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and got the Fuji on Friday, couldn't be happier. The bike is awesome.. and the LBS I bought from is awesome. Also asked me to join them on their weeknight rides to help learn. Might take him up in a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks again!


Congrats! Snap a couple of pics and post them when you get a chance. 

Sounds like the beginning of a great relationship with a great shop. A _big_ plus! Be sure to update us on your progress.


----------



## Lmh617 (Apr 28, 2013)

View attachment 280434
So here's the new ride ... Love it. And no, I don't have a drinking problem haha


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! Enjoy!!


----------

